# Thông tin cơ bản cần biết khi chọn mua nệm cho gia đình



## Chin Chin (22/4/19)

Bạn đang có ý định sắm sửa cho gia đình một chiếc nệm mới nhằm thỏa mãn nhu cầu về chất lượng giấc ngủ. Bạn phân vân không biết chọn nệm nào sẽ phù hợp bởi trên thị trường có quá nhiều loại nệm như nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép, nệm mousse đến từ các thương hiệu Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Everon, Edena...Hôm nay Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ đến các bạn một vài kinh nghiệm nhỏ để lựa chọn cho mình chiếc nệm ưng ý nhất nhé, mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết Thông Tin Cơ Bản Cần Biết Khi Chọn Mua Nệm Cho Gia Đình.





_Thông Tin Cơ Bản Cần Biết Khi Chọn Mua Nệm Cho Gia Đình _​
Nệm là một vật dụng có giá trị về mặt kinh tế đồng thời ở một khía cạnh tâm linh khác nó là yếu tố giữ lửa cho gia đình nên khi có ý định mua sắm giường hay nệm các bạn thường cân nhắc kỹ lưỡng. Để có được một chiếc nệm ưng ý thì các bạn cần lưu ý một vài yếu tố sau:

*1. Chọn một chiếc nệm có thương hiệu uy tín trên thị trường:*
Do nhu cầu sử dụng nệm ngày càng tặng cao nên tình trạng hàng giả, kém chất lượng cũng xuất hiện tràn lan trên thị trường, chính vì vậy mà khi chọn mua nệm bạn nên tìm đến các đại lý phân phối nệm uy tín được ủy quyền bởi những thương hiệu lâu năm trên thị trường như Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Everon, Edena,....để đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm, chế độ bảo hành đầy đủ nhé.

Lưu ý: không nên mua những chiếc nệm trôi nổi, không có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng.

*2. Nên chọn nệm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng và điều kiện kinh tế:*
Nếu bạn chọn nệm cho người cao tuổi sử dụng thì những chiếc nệm cao su thiên nhiên hoặc nệm bông ép là phù hợp nhất, bởi nệm có độ phẳng cao giúp nâng đỡ tốt cho cột sống của người già.

Với những cặp vợ chồng trẻ thì nệm cao suhoặc nệm lò xo sẽ là sự lựa chọn tối ưu, 2 loại này có độ đàn hồi và chịu lực cao. Tuổi thọ trung bình khoảng 10 năm, khá bền bỉ.

*3. Phân biệt các loại nệm đang có trên thị trường:*
*Nệm PE:* được sản xuất từ chất liệu polyeste trải qua quá trình kết dính cho ra những tấm nệm có độ phẳng cao. Nệm khá cứng tạo cảm giác chắc chắn cho người nằm, giá thành tương đối rẻ  tuy nhiên nệm này có nhược điểm là dễ bị nóng lưng.

*Nệm Mousse:* các lớp mousse có độ chắc chắn cao, được ép chặt, độ đàn hồi tương đối. Với chất liệu dễ dàng có được nên nệm mút là sản phẩm dễ bị làm giả, nhái nhất.

*Nệm bông ép* : Nệm này được ép chặt từ bông gòn nhân tạo có ưu điểm là độ phẳng cao, không xẹp lún theo thời gian, có thể gấp gọn khi không sử dụng. Khi mua, bạn nên kiểm tra chất lượng vải bọc nệm, độ cứng của nệm. Hàng chất lượng thường có vải bọc tốt, không bóng, có độ cứng nhưng vẫn tạo sự thoải mái khi nằm.

*Nệm cao su:* thường được phân thành 2 loại: 1 loại là cao su thiên nhiên 100% ( làm từ nhựa cao su tự nhiên, cấu trúc được thiết kế đạc biệt giúp nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, nâng đồng đều các vùng cơ thể từ phần đầu đến chân, không gây mệt mỏi, đau lưng, không khó chịu khi sử dụng, dù cho bạn nằm ở tư thế nào thì nệm cũng sẽ hỗ trợ bạn và nâng đỡ một cách tối ưu ) và loại thứ 2 là cao su nhân tạo hay có cách gọi khác là cao su khoa học ( Được cấu thành từ các hợp chất hóa học, êm, mềm mại). Giá 2 loại này có sự chênh lệch rõ rệt. Do là làm từ cao su thiên nhiên nên sẽ có giá cao hơn cao su nhân tạo, về chất lượng cũng tốt hơn và sẽ không nóng lưng như cao su khoa học.

*Nệm lò xo:* goài nệm cao su thì nệm lò xo cũng được đánh giá là chủng loại sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi tối ưu. Độ đàn hồi của nệm lò xo chủ yếu được sinh ra từ hệ thống lò xo thường được làm bằng thép chống gỉ xoắn trong nhiệt độ cao để đảm bảo độ dẻo dai, khả năng chịu áp lực và độ bền của thép.

*4. Giá cả:*
Ông bà ta có câu "tiền nào của nấy"  đúng vậy giá cả thường đi đôi với chất lượng .Vì vậy bạn nên tìm đến các các nhà phân phối lớn, uy tìn sẽ vừa đảm bảo được chất lượng sản phẩm vừa được giá ưu đãi hơn so với các đại lý nhỏ lẻ hay showroomm chính của thương hiệu.

Hãy nhớ hỏi về chính sách bảo hành, và thương hiệu sản phẩm trước khi đặt mua nhé.

Bên trên là một vài thông tin cơ bản bạn cần tìm hiểu trước khi mua nệm. Các bạn có thể xem thêm các sản phẩm nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép...được khuyến mãi giảm giá hấp dẫn tại website thegioinem.com. Qúy khách có thể liên hệ để được đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn online giải đáp thắc mắc tại website chính thức thegioinem.com hoặc 19 cửa hàng gần nhất.

*Vì Sao Bạn Nên Chọn Thegioinem.com khi mua các sản phẩm chăn-drap-gối-nệm cho gia đình mình?*

1. Hàng *CHÍNH HÃNG 100%*. Bồi thường gấp 2 lần giá trị khi phát hiện Thegioinem.com phân phối hàng không chính hãng.
2. Giá *HỢP LÝ*, nhiều chương trình* KHUYẾN MÃI* hấp dẫn
3. Được trở thành *KHÁCH HÀNG THÂN THIẾT* của Thegioinem.com được hưởng những quyền lợi và ưu đãi đặc biệt nhất
4. *ĐỔI TRẢ* sản phẩm trong vòng 7 ngày.
5. *BẢO HÀNH* đúng quy định của nhà sản xuất
6. Giao hàng *NHANH CHÓNG*. Vận chuyển *MIỄN PHÍ* 100% trong vòng 25 km tính từ cửa hàng gần nhất. Hỗ trợ 50% phí vận chuyển đối với các khu vực còn lại
7. Mua nệm *TRẢ GÓP 0%* lãi suất đối với chủ thẻ tín dụng quốc tế Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB hoặc lãi suất 1.75-1.83% đối với các trường hợp còn lại.


Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

